# Eisenfilter für Brunnenwasser



## Roland O. (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

im heutigen Video geht es um Eisenentfernung aus Brunnenwasser (oder generell Wasser).





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksj1PqBE9pI_


Wie im Video angemerkt, ist die Leistung dieser Patronen stark beschränkt, und es gibt da sicher wesentlich professionellere Systeme - die sind aber meistens 10x teurer!

lg
Roland


----------



## Andre 69 (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Roland !
Tolle Sache das sich mal Einer dem Thema annimmt ! 
Ich hab auch immer das Problem mit dem Brunnenwasser , man macht ein Teilwasserwechsel , damit man besseres Wasser bekommt und dann wird es eher bescheidener !
Richtig gut sieht man das , wenn ich unseren Pool im Frühjahr neu aufstelle ! Dann reagiert alles mit dem Aktivsauerstoff und es sieht aus als ob ich ne Grosse Boulion angesetzt habe .
Kannst du hier nochmal schreiben , was für ein Granulat das ist ? Oder ein Chemiker aus dem Forum könnte hierzu noch etwas ausführen


----------



## Petta (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Roland,
wie kann ich denn am schnellsten testen ob ich
Eisen im Brunnenwasser habe !


----------



## mitch (27. Juli 2015)

und hier was zum lesen

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enteisenung_und_Entmanganung

* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Roland O. (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
also am einfachsten testet man sein Brunnenwasser in Bezug auf Eisen, in dem man ein weißes Behältnis nimmt, Brunnenwasser einfüllt und ein paar Stunden stark belüftet. Das im Wasser gelöste Eisen fällt dann als Rost aus - auf dem weißen Behältnis kann man dann gut den braunen Belag sehen!

Zum Thema Granulat,
was jetzt in meiner Eisenfilterpatrone genau für ein Granulat verwendet wird, habe ich selber noch nicht herausgefunden. Auf dieser Internetseite findest du mal eine Übersicht verschiedener Granulate, die zur Eisenentfernung verwenden kannst: * defekter Link entfernt *

lg
Roland

mitch war schneller


----------



## spike1 (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen



Roland O. schrieb:


> Wie im Video angemerkt, ist die Leistung dieser Patronen stark beschränkt, und es gibt da sicher wesentlich professionellere Systeme - die sind aber meistens 10x teurer!



Die Leistung der Patronen ist sehr beschränkt bei wenig Eisen mögen die zwar funktionieren sollte aber mehr Eisen (so wie bei mir) vorhanden sein kannst die vergessen  es gibt da bessere Systeme Birm- Filter zum Beispiel kosten zwar richtig Geld aber es lohnt sich die Anschaffung da die Patronen ja auch nicht gerade Billig sind und das auf Jahre gerechnet  lohnen sich die Patronen nicht (Folgekosten) 


Andre 69 schrieb:


> Tolle Sache das sich mal Einer dem Thema annimmt !
> Ich hab auch immer das Problem mit dem Brunnenwasser , man macht ein Teilwasserwechsel , damit man besseres Wasser bekommt und dann wird es eher bescheidener !



Das kenne ich nur zu gut und auf die Fische kann sich ein hoher Eisen und Mangangehalt auch negativ auf die Gesundheit auswirken  
Hätte ich beim Bau vom Teich aufgepasst wäre das Fermanox Prinzip zur Anwendung gekommen. Ich habe leider den Flachwasser Bereich vom Teich über den Brunnen gebaut  so das ich nur mit viel aufwand ran komme hoffe die Tiefbrunnenpumpe macht noch lange 

Gruß Frank


----------

